# Issues with colored contact lenses - any suggestions??



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

Putting in contacts can be a real b*tch for some people. I've had relatively no trouble with mine but everyone's different. Though I can say that the more you put them in/take them out, the more used to them you'll be. There are several tutorials for different ways of putting in contacts on sites like youtube, maybe using one of those techniques could help you?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

The way I do it, because mine water alot and or get dry very much after awhile in my eye, I do this. 

Take the contact and make sure its the right side out, it will be obvious with colored lenses but sometimes its hard to tell. You want to make sure the shape looks like this on the tip of your index finger-- > http://www.obrigcontactlenses.com/applylenses.html

Very important, make sure you have your hands clean and free of lint, make sure your towel didnt leave anything on ya. Dont have lotion on yet either. 

I do my contacts in a dimly lit bathroom and make sure you have a bottle of saline for sensitive eyes. 

Once your contact is correct and sitting on your fingertip, pour inside of it the saline to the top. Make sure theres no bits or hairs in the lens. 

Put a towel in your lap.

Example, for your right eye, take your left hand and gently pull up your upper lid. With your left hand that is holding your contact (index finger) use your pinky and ring finger to gently pull down your lower lid and eye area. 

Lean over and gently but quickly push the lens with index finger into your right eye. You will blink several times and you will have saline come out of the lens. (thats what the towel is for).

I lean to the side and shoot more saline gently into the eye and let it run over it a bit and blink some more after. 

Take the towel and run it under some cool water from the faucet then gently dab your eye and hold it there a few seconds. 

This has worked for me for many years, I could never get it right doing it the way the eye doctor tries to show you. 

You will also want shorter nails for contacts, so if your wearing fakes, its easy to get contacts in but you can scratch your eye taking them out. You will have to make sure they are well lubed and you can pinch them to get them gently out but you will have a hard time if you have nails, like failure to remove them and if you do get them out you can scratch an eye. 

If you plan to have nails for the costume, do them after your eyes are in. 

last, I always carry around eye drops for when the eye gets dry or something in it, like dust, ect.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

I've worn contacts for over 30 years with no issues. My sister has problems wearing them well because of a slight astigmatism - the lenses can't sit properly on her eye. Many issues have to so with the type of contact lens they are - hard, gas or oxygen permeable or soft. Not sure what kind Gothika are and couldn't see anything on their site that stated what type they are. These "theatrical type of lenses" are only meant for occasional use. A wise word or warning - nobody should ever wear any contact lenses without first having an eye exam to check there are no existing eye issues. Not everyone is able to wear contact lenses.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i also have the GOTHICA lenses in black mine are rx lenses .... with that yes, use saline solution to rinse and place on your eye. also make sure you are using a disinfectant storage solution when not in use i.e. BIOTEARS always rinse with saline solution before putting in your eye (theatrical lenses only have 1yr use). these lenses are also larger than normal contacts so they do fit differently use both your hands to insert them meaning right hand right eye, left hand to lift lids and right hand to place contact.
the best way to put them in is to LOOK UP ( i would not recommend pulling the lid) the whole idea is to not look at your finger coming close to your eye. put the contact you index finger, place your other index finger on the lashes as you look up to hold the eye open use your thumb knuckle by your lower lid just slide it down. the best way to take them out is just pinch your lids together. check youtube gothica contacts i'm sure there is something on there. good luck!


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

One last trick for getting the lenses in easily...and I know it sounds weird....keep your mouth open as you put them in. This will help you keep your eye open, its one of those "can't sneeze without blinking" things


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I completely understand....I have the same problem. I have the "white out" contacts and I have a horrible time getting them in. The first year I wore them my niece put them in for me...no problem! I wore them all night and they were fine, very comfortable and no issues when I took them out in the wee hours. But last year for my Steampunk Zombie costume, I struggled and struggled. My neice was not there and after an hour, I only had one in....I finally had to go with the one contact in look and reapply my make up several times from all the eye watering. I need to practice, but then I am scared I will damage the contacts. A friend of mine who wears contacts suggested I pull down the bottom lid and put them in that way. (so basically I have given you no help, but commiserated your lack of contact insertion ability...just like me) I will leave you with a "good luck" hope.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

pumpkin5 don't pull your lids!!!!!! start with your hand put your index finder and thumb in a closed letter C, LOOK UP place you index finger on your lashes ,then use your thumb for lower eye just below the lid then open the C use other hand to place contact. then blink ,the theatrical lenses are larger.....always use saline solution first. its better to put contact in before makeup application. i.e. mascara


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

hallowmas said:


> pumpkin5 don't pull your lids!!!!!! start with your hand put your index finder and thumb in a closed letter C, LOOK UP place you index finger on your lashes ,then use your thumb for lower eye just below the lid then open the C use other hand to place contact. then blink ,the theatrical lenses are larger.....always use saline solution first. its better to put contact in before makeup application. i.e. mascara



  Hey...can you just come over and do it for me???


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

be right there! (grabs broom)


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, the look up method works for some and its what the eye doctor shows you to do but in the 30 years Ive beebn wearing contacts, both clear and color also theatrical rx, the look up method failed every time. My eye just wouldnt take the contact. Ive never hurt myself pushing up on my eyelid gently with my fingertips. There were several times over the years Ive had my eye doctor in the room with me trying to put them in and couldnt and I asked if I could do it my way. 

They never said anything about it being damaging to my eyelid the way I do it. They would if it did. 

I look at the contact coming at me when Im bent over sitting down and sometimes standing up (because Ive mastered it). I dont lose contacts or drop them with this method and it gets into my eye with little muss and zero fuss.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

for new users its not a good idea to pull the lid out, just lift up enough to get the contact on trail and error i guess would be the best bet , practice before costume night


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

never said to pull lid out, I said to gently push it up a bit. Lots of other tutorials say the same thing for those who post or blog about these things, its not a new concept. New users have tried this (friends and family) after unsuccessfully doing it the look up method.

Heres a link my buddy Dr Terroreyes gave me, hes an eye doctor, on how to put contacts in--> http://www.acuvueprofessional.com/video-webinar/put-on-take-off?fb_action_ids=834186946595031&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_ref=.UlLiKMa2zOU.like&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map={%22834186946595031%22%3A10151092591094140}&action_type_map={%22834186946595031%22%3A%22og.likes%22}&action_ref_map={%22834186946595031%22%3A%22.UlLiKMa2zOU.like%22}

I do it the same way except I lean over so the contact doesnt fall off my finger due to the saline in it weighing it down. And I dont put my left hand holding the top lid back so close to the lash line. YMMV


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

I felt your pain the last 2 Halloweens. My wife wears contacts normally, so I finally had to get her to put them in for me. Once in, they were fine and I had no problems all night. This year my costume won't require them, thank goodness!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I was contemplating on getting some, but after hearing all this, uh, no. The contacts should come with a contact fairy that puts them in for you.


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

I've been wearing contacts daily for many years. It's definitely easier for me to have the contact on my index finger and use my thumb (same hand - nail side touching skin) to have my thumb slightly move lower lid down while my index finger places the contact into the eye. Viola!

FYI, I strongly recommend the eye exam first. My eye dr. only allows some designs and purchases them from Orion Vision Group.

Good luck


----------

